# Some interesting Gold boards



## escrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey forum, I have some of these boards that I wanted to see if anyone has ever ran, or maybe just have some more info on. These little ceramic things on it have some very nice gold wires inside.


----------



## Geo (Dec 17, 2012)

very nice.those bonding wires are beautiful.


----------



## kdaddy (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are RF Power Transistors, The ones I usually get are Motorola all gold plated and these have the thickest plating I have ever seen on E scrap.


----------



## kdaddy (Dec 18, 2012)

P.S. Watch out for the Beryllium oxide.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a pile of those boards when I can find the time to do them.


----------



## escrap (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a minimum od 35 lbs, but could have up too 50. I have not weighed them. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## trashmaster (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Zack; What are these from please...''??????


----------



## escrap (Dec 20, 2012)

Paul,

I don't have any idea. They came in with a load of boards. Ugh. Anyways while processing a different lot of material, I came by the exact same boards, and they were sandwiched between two pieces of aluminum, but this piece of aluminum looked as though it was once connected to something larger. So it was really no help.


----------



## kdaddy (Dec 21, 2012)

These are from RF equipment such as cell tower base stations and radio transmitters.


----------



## trashmaster (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## trashmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

trashmaster said:


>


----------



## Geo (Dec 21, 2012)

:lol: are you having troubles?


----------



## labo_dan (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice catch. Communications and military equipment always contain lot of precious metals.


----------

